# Dyn Esotar2 has arrived !



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

That is all, carry on.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

DAYUM.... 

I think I just fell in love....so fresh, so clean, so simple.. (so expensive...lol..)


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

those look sexy.... Marv needs to raffle some so I have a chance at them


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> DAYUM....
> 
> I think I just fell in love....so fresh, so clean, so simple.. (so expensive...lol..)


Agreed and this will be replacing my CMass UL12.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

really.. no push terminals?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

internecine said:


> really.. no push terminals?


LOL.... I think we're way too spoiled.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

That sub is SWEET.
Love how the "screw holes" and the brand tag protrude from the mounting ring.

Jorge.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

schweeeeet!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

fredridge said:


> those look sexy.... Marv needs to raffle some so I have a chance at them


 Be careful with what you wish for!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks nice but the car shadow logo thing just had me thinking Infiniti trademark infringement .. lol.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nicely pimped XXLS 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

That is a sweet looking sub you got there!!!!!!!!


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Candisa said:


> Nicely pimped XXLS
> 
> greetz,
> Isabelle


XXLS whatcha talkin' 'bout? it's a f'ing dynaudio!


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

No, really? I think I learned to read too, very handy to compare price-tags


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Agreed and this will be replacing my CMass UL12.


You would really take this sub over a UL12?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> You would really take this sub over a UL12?


Already did.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

very sexy. what's so special about it though?


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

dayum that cone is beautiful. what are the specs?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

6spdcoupe-
In your first post of pictures, what speaker is the last picture? That isn't the grill for the 1200 is it?


----------



## zucchero (Mar 25, 2008)

those are the best lookin subs i have ever come across.CONGRATS!!
hope the sound is as good and clean as their build quality is.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> 6spdcoupe-
> In your first post of pictures, what speaker is the last picture? That isn't the grill for the 1200 is it?


actually that is part of the pole-piece as you may or may not see.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

XC-C30 said:


> actually that is part of the pole-piece as you may or may not see.


Ah! Duh, I didn't catch that. Thanks. Beautiful speakers though.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

So the DYN over the UL? Anything in particular you like about the dyn over the UL? If your planning on selling the UL pm me


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice.

i don't think i like the mounting holes sticking out like that, it seems like those would be weaker areas.

so Don, what's the MSRP on that?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Any specs released on these yet?? I looked at the Dyn website, but didn't see anything. Forgive me, if I overlooked it somewhere.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, he sold the UL12, and I know who bought it . It looks great Don, you didn't think you'd get it until Thursday! Congrats. Now, get working.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> very nice.
> 
> i don't think i like the mounting holes sticking out like that, it seems like those would be weaker areas.
> 
> so Don, what's the MSRP on that?


$1500 is SRP and there is a flange available if you want a standard round edge.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Yes, he sold the UL12, and I know who bought it . It looks great Don, you didn't think you'd get it until Thursday! Congrats. Now, get working.


Im workin on it !!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MACS said:


> Any specs released on these yet?? I looked at the Dyn website, but didn't see anything. Forgive me, if I overlooked it somewhere.


I have the specs for all the drivers, Im just a n00b at converting them in order to host em on PB.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Don. Very nice.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I have the specs for all the drivers, Im just a n00b at converting them in order to host em on PB.


Not looking for detailed T/S parameters or anything, just the basics.......RMS watts, mounting depth, etc.. 

I can wait, if it's not going to be easy to convert the detailed stuff. I'm sure Dyn will have it on their site eventually.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> $1500 is SRP and there is a flange available if you want a standard round edge.


that's not for a single sub, is it?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> that's not for a single sub, is it?


Yes that is for a single sub and still $500 less than my current UL12.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MACS said:


> Not looking for detailed T/S parameters or anything, just the basics.......RMS watts, mounting depth, etc..
> 
> I can wait, if it's not going to be easy to convert the detailed stuff. I'm sure Dyn will have it on their site eventually.


Working on it now actually. Gotta give credit to Mark for it though.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> $1500 is SRP...


$1500... for a... 
caraudio... 
subwoofer...


No offence... LMAO! 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I would have been super interested in the UL12....dayum!


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats for the subwoofer Don.

When are you getting the Esotar tweeter & midbass .


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Candisa said:


> $1500... for a...
> caraudio...
> subwoofer...
> 
> ...


My Sub was $1,500 retail when it sold in 1998. I only paid $100 for it though.  

The Dyn is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

$1,500 eh? With that much cash I can get myself a Morel Ultimo 12 and have enough change to get an amp for it as well.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

with that kinda money I can fix myself a nice frontstage + sub that'd probably perform as well


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> $1500 is SRP and there is a flange available if you want a standard round edge.


Holy CRAP, 1500$ I knew it would expensive, but dayum.... Hope it came with a wikkid BJ...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

IB or sealed?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Autophile said:


> Congrats for the subwoofer Don.
> 
> When are you getting the Esotar tweeter & midbass .


I already have the tweets. May hold off on the midbass for a bit, the MW182s suit me quite well.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I already have the tweets. May hold off on the midbass for a bit, the MW182s suit me quite well.



So there won't be any reviews....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

69cents said:


> So there won't be any reviews....


Sure there will be. A good friend of mine as well as competitor has the 110/650/1200 setup on the way to him right now.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Sure there will be. A good friend of mine as well as competitor has the 110/650/1200 setup on the way to him right now.


Yeah.... Well, been really a tough months... Almost purchase the System 242! I still have my $ and still saving for the Esctor. hope it's better!! When will it be a complete component set (Tweet + Mid + Crossover)? just woundering..
Btw got a quote from a local dist for the Esctor & System 242, Esctor is USD1900 and the System 242 USD800. Is this good deal?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

69cents said:


> Yeah.... Well, been really a tough months... Almost purchase the System 242! I still have my $ and still saving for the Esctor. hope it's better!! When will it be a complete component set (Tweet + Mid + Crossover)? just woundering..
> Btw got a quote from a local dist for the Esctor & System 242, Esctor is USD1900 and the System 242 USD800. Is this good deal?


No crossover ment to be run active.

I will have a review for you in about a week so stay tuned. It will be nice because I have the the system 362 in my other car with the Ultimo 12 so I can do a little more comparison between the two Dyn lines as well as the Morel vs Dyn sub. Granted I have long since removed the 102 tweet and replaced it with the 130. I have also just put my system 362 back passive but i will do my best to compare them.

I am really excited to be the first person to give a live review on the Esotar line. I cant wait.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> No crossover ment to be run active.
> 
> I will have a review for you in about a week so stay tuned. It will be nice because I have the the system 362 in my other car with the Ultimo 12 so I can do a little more comparison between the two Dyn lines as well as the Morel vs Dyn sub. Granted I have long since removed the 102 tweet and replaced it with the 130. I have also just put my system 362 back passive but i will do my best to compare them.
> 
> I am really excited to be the first person to give a live review on the Esotar line. I cant wait.


 yeah.... Thx so much... Hope the esctor is damn good! been waiting and waiting for ages... Alrite, have fun....


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it really intend to be run in active only or dyn haven't finish with the passive crossover yet?


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I already have the tweets. May hold off on the midbass for a bit, the MW182s suit me quite well.


Think you should go for the mids also and give us the review for the complete set. You have nice set of amplifiers.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Don has nice everything ha. My sub shipped yet?  There is one thing that I don't like though, Don never shows pictures of when everything is installed...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

69cents said:


> Is it really intend to be run in active only or dyn haven't finish with the passive crossover yet?


There will be 'premium' biampable crossovers in the future, just not yet complete at this point.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Autophile said:


> Think you should go for the mids also and give us the review for the complete set. You have nice set of amplifiers.


Too much work and Im still lovin my 182s.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Don has nice everything ha. My sub shipped yet?  There is one thing that I don't like though, Don never shows pictures of when everything is installed...


LoL, nothing really to show. My install is always simple and functional, never fancy.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes but that's what a lot of people are all about, I just want to see the sexy equipment in that sexy trailblazer lol.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats the retail on those Esotar tweets?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

$1600 on tweets


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I will say it again, ALL of Don's audio stuff is nice lol


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

nepl29 said:


> $1600 on tweets


i know, right?

i get a hardon just thinking about it.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i know, right?
> 
> i get a hardon just thinking about it.


the make my cal28 look like a bargain at $850 retail for the set.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> the make my cal28 look like a bargain at $850 retail for the set.


CAL28 SRP is $939. Although to rival with anything in the Rainbow line I would *try* to more fairly use the CAL30 @ $2K+


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> CAL28 SRP is $939. Although to rival with anything in the Rainbow line I would *try* to more fairly use the CAL30 @ $2K+


Wow, are you saying they better than the cal28? i might have to give them a try one day.
You have any pics of the tweets?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Honestly? By a long shot.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance. now i know why, i thought they were compact tweets.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

nepl29 said:


> $1600 on tweets





Thumper26 said:


> i know, right?
> 
> i get a hardon just thinking about it.


I lost my hardon thinking about it


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Soundsaround said:


> I lost my hardon thinking about it


As long as you don't provide evidence pics.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> As long as you don't provide evidence pics.


Lol!
I'll save those for another forum


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

where do you get dynaudio gear in the states? I want a pair of 'em tweets. forget the esotar... i think i'll be more than happy with the "regular" ones.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Autophile said:


> Think you should go for the mids also and give us the review for the complete set. You have nice set of amplifiers.


He does not need to get the mids and complete the set and do a review because I will be doing that next week.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

goddamn, this is why i love working for a Dynaudio authorized retailer.


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> He does not need to get the mids and complete the set and do a review because I will be doing that next week.


Alright then I will wait for your review.


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for being such a great guy Don! Really appreciate the advice ^_^


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Don,

Read the specs, what amplifiers are you planning to power the Dyns? I hope it will sound better than the first esotar, one of the greatest tweets I must say.

Cheers,


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

The first Esotar tweeters were indeed very very nice drivers (but you could find 'as good' tweeters for much less), my ex-installer had those in his demo car and that car sounded very impressive...

'Sounded'... because he switched them with a couple of Esotar2 tweeters, and he also changed his amplifiers and now his car sounds like ****. I don't say those Esotar2's are not that good, I cannot judge that because I'm pretty sure his amps are the problem (the midbasswoofers and subwoofers are still the same and they also don't sound like they used to anymore...).
He used to have Audison Sedici amps, wich is THE amplifier to have on Dynaudio in my ears, he changed them with Steg Masterstrokes. I used to have Esotec tweeters on Steg Qmos amps in my car and if there is 1 thing for sure, it is that Dynaudio and Steg is one of the worst combinations I've ever heard...

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## low_bass_makker (Apr 27, 2008)

Candisa said:


> Dynaudio and Steg is one of the worst combinations I've ever heard...


Why ???


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

It sounds very agressive, a lot of false detail and a very very cold sound. One person will like a warmer sound than the other one, but I can hardly imagine there are people that really enjoy so much coldness.

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Candisa said:


> I used to have Esotec tweeters on Steg Qmos amps in my car and if there is 1 thing for sure, it is that Dynaudio and Steg is one of the worst combinations I've ever heard...


Dynaudio speakers need careful pairing when it comes to amplifiers. Need musical amplifiers like Genesis to get the best out of them.

I have also used Dyns with McIntosh, again a good combination.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Candisa said:


> It sounds very agressive, a lot of false detail and a very very cold sound. One person will like a warmer sound than the other one, but I can hardly imagine there are people that really enjoy so much coldness.
> 
> greetz,
> Isabelle


I heard the same with Steg on Focal Be. I think it is the amplification........


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Autophile: I think Genesis or McIntosh would be a bit too fresh sounding for me, but they sure would tame them a lot better than Steg amps. My personal favorite on Dynaudio is Audison Sedici.

Camshaft: Steg on Focal doesn't work indeed. I heard a Focal Utopia Be kit n°7 on an Audison VRx amp in a Focal democar at the Car and Sound Messe in Sinsheim back in 2005 and that sounded like heaven


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Autophile said:


> Dynaudio speakers need careful pairing when it comes to amplifiers. Need musical amplifiers like Genesis to get the best out of them.
> 
> I have also used Dyns with McIntosh, again a good combination.


This is true! Also Arc SE and Tru amps treat Dynaudio well.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

I too don't like Steg...sounded lifeless in the midrange. Genesis, Linear Power matches well tonally. Some SS refs and Audison vr series are also good but with a very warm tone. The best I've heard dyns is with the Audison HV Trenta...very wide and spacious soundstage.


----------



## low_bass_makker (Apr 27, 2008)

Candisa said:


> Camshaft: Steg on Focal doesn't work indeed.


Then the STEG is total crap if it does not work with any brand of speakers



invecs said:


> I too don't like Steg...sounded lifeless in the midrange.


Same as above. STEG are useless amps ?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

That's what I've been trying to say in a couple topics, but there are always some non-believers that claim I'm spreading ********...

An amp has it's own sonic signature, just like speakers and even a headunit. The trick is to find the right 'cocktail' of characters to end up with the sound you like.

Are Steg amps crap? No!
Are Dynaudio or Focal speakers crap? No!
...But the combination sucks

An amp is not crap because it doesn't 'work' with any brand of speakers, there is no amp that will do good on every speaker.

Is Belgian beer good? Hell yeah!
Is vanilla icecream good? Yup
Would you drink a beer-shake? 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Candisa said:


> Dynaudio and Steg is one of the worst combinations I've ever heard...





Candisa said:


> It sounds very agressive, a lot of false detail and a very very cold sound. One person will like a warmer sound than the other one, but I can hardly imagine there are people that really enjoy so much coldness.





Candisa said:


> That's what I've been trying to say in a couple topics, but there are always some non-believers that claim I'm spreading ********...
> 
> An amp has it's own sonic signature, just like speakers and even a headunit. The trick is to find the right 'cocktail' of characters to end up with the sound you like.


So true. I'm a believer now... :blush:


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

Candisa said:


> Would you drink a beer-shake?


LOL Nicely put! 

Has anyone had a chance to hear the Dyn esotar or esotec 362's on a TRU billet series? If so what was your opinion?


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

We have used TRU billets with SEAS Lotus Reference. It sounded amazing with awesome control on the drivers yet maintaining the detail. The SEAS were full of life never heard them like that. Genesis is the only another amplifier which comes closer.

TRU billets are underated amplifiers. They are good match for Dynaudio.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

low_bass_makker said:


> Then the STEG is total crap if it does not work with any brand of speakers


Sure, if you say so dude. I never really liked much about them. Never disliked much about them either. Very run of the mill to me... As Candisa said, a bit on the colder side though. Definitely not for me.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Vorlon said:


> LOL Nicely put!
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to hear the Dyn esotar or esotec 362's on a TRU billet series? If so what was your opinion?


Yes I had this set up in my xB. Pure bliss. I had tried 3 differnt amps on that set up and the Billets were the best. I know that is subjective. Very life like. Warm and showed off the natural characteristics of the Dyn drivers. At high volumes mantained its composure.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

is this damn thing installed yet or not? hehe


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Yes I had this set up in my xB. Pure bliss. I had tried 3 differnt amps on that set up and the Billets were the best. I know that is subjective. Very life like. Warm and showed off the natural characteristics of the Dyn drivers. At high volumes mantained its composure.


PM 'ed you
Dont wanna hijack the thread.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Vorlon said:


> LOL Nicely put!
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to hear the Dyn esotar or esotec 362's on a TRU billet series? If so what was your opinion?


I heard 142, ESOTAR2 Tweet, and 182's using Billets. I thought is sounded wonderfull with little tuning done!! 

I have also heard them on a Focus 140 home setup. Those amps sounded better than quite a few highend home amps that I have heard with that speaker set. 

After Arc Audio you cant go wrong with Tru amps.


----------



## Duckman (Aug 5, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> That is all, carry on.


EAsy for you to say...


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Candisa said:


> That's what I've been trying to say in a couple topics, but there are always some non-believers that claim I'm spreading ********...
> 
> An amp has it's own sonic signature, just like speakers and even a headunit. The trick is to find the right 'cocktail' of characters to end up with the sound you like.
> 
> ...


Candisa,

Have you heard the Audiosystem HX phase speakers with Steg amps? Audiosystem recommends the use of Steg amps with it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> I heard 142, ESOTAR2 Tweet, and 182's using Billets. I thought is sounded wonderfull with little tuning done!!
> 
> I have also heard them on a Focus 140 home setup. Those amps sounded better than quite a few highend home amps that I have heard with that speaker set.
> 
> After Arc Audio you cant go wrong with Tru amps.




Cameron ... I know ya kinda 'have to', but


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Duckman said:


> EAsy for you to say...


Nah my pockets disagree.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Cameron ... I know ya kinda 'have to', but


LOL its the truth!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Lies !


----------



## low_bass_makker (Apr 27, 2008)

Candisa said:


> That's what I've been trying to say in a couple topics, but there are always some non-believers that claim I'm spreading ********...
> 
> An amp has it's own sonic signature, just like speakers and even a headunit. The trick is to find the right 'cocktail' of characters to end up with the sound you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your beer shake recipe. But one thing I wanna ask here is that the type of taste you have and music you listen has got to anything to another persons tastes and music like.

Saying that it is bad combo is only to your tastes and not everyone. Maybe some will like it.

Also I agree that there is a sonic signature of a amp no doubt it that. But how much difference will be there in to good amps like tru, Audison, genesis. 

Also the function of a amp is to amplify the signal without any coloration which is not considered here.

Also the majot fan base on this site is of TRU, Genesis rest all are good for beer shake purpose only..


----------



## low_bass_makker (Apr 27, 2008)

Candisa said:


> That's what I've been trying to say in a couple topics, but there are always some non-believers that claim I'm spreading ********...
> 
> An amp has it's own sonic signature, just like speakers and even a headunit. The trick is to find the right 'cocktail' of characters to end up with the sound you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your beer shake recipe. But one thing I wanna ask here is that the type of taste you have and music you listen has got to anything to another persons tastes and music like.

Saying that it is bad combo is only to your tastes and not everyone. Maybe some will like it.

Also I agree that there is a sonic signature of a amp no doubt it that. But how much difference will be there in to good amps like tru, Audison, genesis. 

Also the function of a amp is to amplify the signal without any coloration which is not considered here.

Also the majot fan base on this site is of TRU, Genesis rest all are good for beer shake purpose only..


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Excuse me for bumping into the discussion here  anybody tried Dyns with Brax GE amplifiers? maybe some input on their matching issue? 

Thank you all 

Cheers,


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Working on it now actually. Gotta give credit to Mark for it though.


Thanks Don, of course anytime ....man i wish i could hear these or even hold these in my hands


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

rush1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Excuse me for bumping into the discussion here  anybody tried Dyns with Brax GE amplifiers? maybe some input on their matching issue?
> 
> ...


Possibly Jason Winslow......


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Bah, got this thing installed yet? (SLACKER!)


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope.  I told you I had to make a dash for a van ! Me thinks Im finally done with it.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

You never told me you were MAKING a dash, good god. Are you talking making a dash like out of fiberglass?! "You're crazy man, I like you but, you're crazy!"


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

hi there all, i want to resurrect this thread to ask a similar question as i did in another thread.

has anyone listened to an esotar2 setup on butler TDB amps? 

i got recently had a chance to demo my TDB475 on the soundboard at my car audio shop...paired it with some MB quart Q series and some JL ZRs, to name a few. i have experience pairing these sets with a JL Audio HD600/4 amp and also some others and not being very happy with the results, but this butler amp made me smile uncontrollably like a schoolboy surrounded by candy bars. i can only imagine what it would do on an amazing set of speakers like these dyns, or some super high end rainbows.


----------

